# Benahavis in February nightlife



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

We have been to Benahavis in summer and for new years eve last year and are considering coming back in February.
I was wondering whether all the restaurants and bars are still open at this time of year. we are in our thirties so just want to know we can walk out into the town and get a nice meal and go to a good bar after for a couple of drinks so can we still expect everywhere to be open?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

emjeast said:


> We have been to Benahavis in summer and for new years eve last year and are considering coming back in February.
> I was wondering whether all the restaurants and bars are still open at this time of year. we are in our thirties so just want to know we can walk out into the town and get a nice meal and go to a good bar after for a couple of drinks so can we still expect everywhere to be open?



I dont know the area, but generally, although things quieten down in spain during the winter months, places still open and carry on as usual. In fact in some areas things are a bit cheaper than during the summer months - and certainly less crowded!

Jo xxx


----------



## manuelg (Jan 8, 2014)

I am not sure from monday to friday, but in weekends restaurants and pubs are open.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I live near Benahavis.
The best way to find nightlife in the winter would be to hold a seance. It's dead.


----------



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

Hi Mrypg9, do you mean absolutely dead? i.e. all bars and restaurants closed? We had a hectic nightlife holiday a couple of months ago in Alicante old town so as long as we can get a drink and some food of an evening we aren't looking for a party this time!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

emjeast said:


> Hi Mrypg9, do you mean absolutely dead? i.e. all bars and restaurants closed? We had a hectic nightlife holiday a couple of months ago in Alicante old town so as long as we can get a drink and some food of an evening we aren't looking for a party this time!


You'll find bars and restaurants open but not many people around, certainly not like the tourist season. But it's still a very attractive place and you can get to Puerto Banus and Marbella within thirty minutes, as you'll know.


----------

